# my hedgehogs skin is yellow



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

i didn't really notice it until now because its happened so gradually but his skin isnt as pink as it used to be, its yellow. i know this is a sign of liver damage, but i dont have the money to pay for him to get better if its something bad. of all the things that could be wrong with his liver, are any of them expensive to fix? as far as i know ive taken good care of him, kept him on a steady diet of dry cat food and when i noticed him starting to gain weight put him back on the hedgehog food thats sold at the exotic animal place. i just want to know if i take him to the vet if theres any way im going to be able to pay for it or if i should just hope that it doesnt kill him because its going to be expensive. hes a year old by the way.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

he needs to be put on a low fat high protien cat food. Hedgehog food is garbage and does not support the needs of the APH.

Find a cat food that is 32% protien and less than 8% fat if possible and put him on that. Fatty Liver Disease is caused by a high fat low protien diet and needs to be changed. It will clear up after changing the diet.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

alright so its probably the food that was doing it? thank god i thought i had done something horrible. hes already blind. i just want to make him as comfortable as possible. man, all those people told me the hedgehog food was great. guess they were just trying to make a buck. ill see what fat content our cat food has now


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

would you recommend any cat food over another?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Check out the cat food list posted by Reaper in the Nutrition forum. Those are the best cat foods to feed our hedgies.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

one more question. i noticed theres salmon food on there, arent we not supposed to give them fish flavored foods? or is that ok? i read somewhere that it might be bad for them?


----------



## basmati (Feb 13, 2009)

I think fish may make the feces smell a bit more in some cases. You may want to check under the diet threads.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Seafood in their diet is fine nutritionally, and I've heard some love seafoods. But yes, seafood can cause smellier poops, so it depends on whether you want to feed it or not.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

alright a found a cat food thats 40% protein and 9% fat, is that a good one for him? or does it need to be 32% protein and under? the cat food is purina one healthy weight formula.
http://www.purinaone.com/Products/Produ ... C4DA93A4B6


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Just because his skin is yellow doesn't mean he has fatty liver disease. It could be urine stains or some just have a yellower tinge to their skin than others.

Unfortunately, curing FLD is not quite as easy as changing food and if you do think he has FLD he needs to see a vet to get an accurate diagnoses and a treatment based on his liver levels.

40% protein is too high. High protein is hard on the kidneys and can lead to renal failure.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

And try to stick to the foods on the list that was referanced earlier in the post....Reaper spent alot of time compiling this list and it has the absolute best food for your hedgie on it.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

as nancy said it is best to see a vet, but changing to a good quality cat food couldn't hurt.


----------



## jngy slate (Mar 14, 2009)

alright im trying to find foods with 32% protein and 8% fat, or around there, cause thats what that guy suggested, im not seeing any though. ive got to get something that they sell at my local walmart is the problem, so i dont think i can get a lot of them.


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have a picture of him and one of his skin?

Maybe we can tell if he is really fat or if he really has a problem with his skin!!

But, as Nancy sais, you should bring him to the vet!!


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

you will most likely not find anything acceptable at walmart. Best bet is to go to a specialty pet food store, or even a local pet store. They will have a better selection.

You can also order it in online.


----------



## Crazy cat lady (Apr 13, 2019)

My hedgehog’s skin have turned yellow mostly her legs arms. And on her tummy and privates. She’s still pretty active. She’s been a little shy lately. What is happening?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This thread is 10 years old. Please don't post on old threads. Start your own thread with your question.


----------

